# Weight and age



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

We've talked some about this topic and there's info online..but I would like to know what do you think of my vet telling me that to be altered"the cat must weigh 5 lbs or be at least 6 mo old".. 
Uh..I've a feral that's about 1 yr old but she's way under 5 lbs. I didn't answer that but I'll bring up the subject tomorrow when I go get the dewormer medicine.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That is correct information, Rosalie
As for the kitty that weighs less and is already 1 yr old - some breeds grow slower than others. Main Coons for example are slow to grow but gain quiete big propotions when they reach full maturity.
Also if that is not the case - you might want to check and see if worms are involved or other health related problems. All the best to you - I know how exhausting it is to be able to feed and keep them going - it doesn't sound good if one of them is not good - we get attached and will do our best to help them


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Here in the CA kittens are fixed at 2lbs....which is normally at eight weeks old.

Take Care,
Abhay


----------



## opokki (May 5, 2003)

I guess it just depends on the vet. My vet will do it at 4 months of age. The low cost clinic here will do it as long as the kitten weighs 3lbs.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Then again I wouldn't want to jeopardize the kitty..I have to find out more about them because I've heard criticisms "they s/n the kitties too young and they die"..that said about the shelters not the vets


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

and about the underweight kitty, she'll be spayed tomorrow because she does weigh 6 lbs..yes, I'm giving them dewormer in food, hope that'll help everybody. Her kittens will be 6 months in late Oct.


----------

